# Blown insulation target



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Has any one ever tried shooting into a new bag of the blown insulation I know the fiberglass is in a plastic bag and its packed very dense if you build a frame around it and cover both sides with carpet or something it probably should be kept dry but size wise 1 bag is about 2'x3.5' x1' and pretty cheap about 12.00 just wondering if any body has tried it .


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

BigBuckStinger said:


> Has any one ever tried shooting into a new bag of the blown insulation I know the fiberglass is in a plastic bag and its packed very dense if you build a frame around it and cover both sides with carpet or something it probably should be kept dry but size wise 1 bag is about 2'x3.5' x1' and pretty cheap about 12.00 just wondering if any body has tried it .


Not sure I'd want to be breathing insulation dust.


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

There was a post on here about this before. You may wanna try looking it up. I dont remember exactly what the guy did but he made it work somehow.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I would think you would get fiberglass dust all over your hands and when you pull the arrow out from being on the arrow. ewww itchy


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

blown in insulation is not fiberglass its cellulose aka paper content, i sell them for around 7 bucks a bag im a manager at lowes i might work if you could compact it enough and keep it inside dry.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

There is also blown in fiberglass insulation. You may not sell it, but everyone else in the insulation business does.

I doubt it would be a very good target material since you would need a lot to get a good compression and it would be expensive.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

there is a post on one of the homemade target threads of one made out of green fiber (cellulose). way cheaper then fiberglass plus not harmful to breath just kinda gross tasting here at Menard's a bag runs $5 and fiberglass $23 i think plus when the fiberglass breaks free it will be a pain in the rear to re bag.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Yup it was Green fiber that he put some foam over then wrapped it with something.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys im a builder and we were insulating the other day the bags of ins. just looked like big targets needing to be shot still havent tried it besides the possibility of gettin the itch I think it might work


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would say cellulose would work just fine if you can keep it packed in there just leave it in the bag it comes in


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

sportsman said:


> There is also blown in fiberglass insulation. You may not sell it, but everyone else in the insulation business does.
> 
> I doubt it would be a very good target material since you would need a lot to get a good compression and it would be expensive.


Hmmm I've never actually seen anyone use that even though it does exist theres really no benefit to it anymore.


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

Why not buy a target replacement bag and put the bagged insulation inside. Somone sells them in the classifieds.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

jrmsoccer32 said:


> Hmmm I've never actually seen anyone use that even though it does exist theres really no benefit to it anymore.


From the EERE web site:

Fiberglass Loose-Fill Insulation
Fiberglass loose-fill insulation is made from molten glass that is spun or blown into fibers. Most manufacturers use 20%–30% recycled glass content. Loose-fill insulation must be applied using an insulation blowing machine; it is designed for open-blow applications (such as attic spaces) or closed-cavity applications (such as those found inside walls or covered attic floors). 

One variation of fiberglass loose-fill insulation is the Blown-In-Blanket (BIB). The BIB is similar to the more common "wet-spray" cellulose in that the material is mixed with a latex adhesive, misted with water to activate the glue, and blown into wall stud cavities. Tests have shown that walls insulated with a BIB system are significantly better filled than those with other forms of fiberglass insulation, such as batts.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

sportsman said:


> From the EERE web site:
> 
> Fiberglass Loose-Fill Insulation
> Fiberglass loose-fill insulation is made from molten glass that is spun or blown into fibers. Most manufacturers use 20%–30% recycled glass content. Loose-fill insulation must be applied using an insulation blowing machine; it is designed for open-blow applications (such as attic spaces) or closed-cavity applications (such as those found inside walls or covered attic floors).
> ...


Yes I fully understand that but you can get the same or better results with 100% recycled post consumer content blown in cellulose for a cheaper price. Rather that the blown in fiberglass.

Jacob


----------



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Targets*

Check to see if you have a local company that recycles rags or clothing. We have one here that recycles and sells what they can as rags, then they bale up into bales about 3 ft wide by 6 ft tall and 2 feet deep. They weigh about 1000 pounds. You can put them out leaning against a tree or 4 x 4 post in the ground and shoot at them for 10 years. The best thing about it is that here they are free. You just got to go pick them up.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

I have acutally thought about making one out of cellulose. I think if you bought a few bags and stacked them on each other, than compressed the uncut bags it would work pretty good.


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

CarolIntruder said:


> there is a post on one of the homemade target threads of one made out of green fiber (cellulose). way cheaper then fiberglass plus not harmful to breath just kinda gross tasting here at Menard's a bag runs $5 and fiberglass $23 i think plus when the fiberglass breaks free it will be a pain in the rear to re bag.


i made a green fiber target and my elite gt 500 shot almost completely through it but my wifes trykon sport does good for it so if u are shooting a low poundage bow it will work fine


----------



## oneida (Aug 20, 2005)

Go to wal-mart and buy the polyester pillow filling, and stuff it into a grass seed bag. You can talk a grass seed supplier out of one. Mine has a picture of a buffalo ( buffalo grass ) ! The filling goes for around 10 dollars a bag. this is the same filling as the ready made bag targets have in them.


----------



## redbeard361 (Feb 9, 2009)

We used them for our recurves. Had to duct tape the whole thing together then put carpet on outside of it. worked ok but made one heck of a mess when it started to wear out. It lasted about a week of shooting 25-50 arrows a day and re-taping. Was not worth the trouble for me.


----------



## Anakedman (Jan 18, 2009)

I plan on taking 2 grain bags cut each side and have the gf sew them together. Then go to walmart and raid there recycled plastic bag bin. Pack as many plastic bags as I can fit into the grain bags. Then have gf sew shut. She doesn't know this yet but i got her a kickass v-day present and I think I could persuade her.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Anakedman said:


> I plan on taking 2 grain bags cut each side and have the gf sew them together. Then go to walmart and raid there recycled plastic bag bin. Pack as many plastic bags as I can fit into the grain bags. Then have gf sew shut. She doesn't know this yet but i got her a kickass v-day present and I think I could persuade her.


You wouldn't even need to raid the recycled plastic bag box, just go to customer service and ask the manager on duty if you could get the packing celophane (sp) from one of their deliveries. One delivery worth of that stuff and you would have way more than enough, plus it is heavier duty than grocery bags and would hold up longer. They are usually more than happy to set it aside for you as long as you promise to come pick it up right away. They would just have to throw it out anyways. Hope that helps. Post up pics when you are done.
Bud


----------



## PoPsx3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought the Burlap Pillow Deer Target from 3 rivers and got a bunch of 12 mil plastic from work. haven't put it together yet because it's still cold here but it should work great for my recurve.


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

one box
old clothes
styrofoam chunks (for fill)
some duct tape
walla.. a target that will last for 1000's of shots
$3.00 tops for the tape


----------

